# Yarn from Turkey



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

How do you order yarn from Turkey??
I would love to see some of the yarns.

Thank you..


----------



## Jerseyfarmor (Apr 10, 2012)

You find that yarn at yarn paradise.com. They. have a lot of different yarns. I have ordered from there a few times and so far have been satisfied with the yarns.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Find a brand made in Turkey. Googly will probably do it.

Write to/Email the yarn company asking for the info you want.

Hope that helps.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DeeDeeJenks said:


> How do you order yarn from Turkey??
> I would love to see some of the yarns.
> 
> Thank you..


Very carefully.. JK....


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've had yarn from Yarn Paradise and have been pleased with it. Delivery prompt and even with the shipping costs to the UK it's been a very competitive price.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I will tell you that some of our best selling yarns are from Turkey. Lion Brand used to come from Turkey. Some of the yarns from Big Lots are from there too. Guess they have a lot of yarn factories there. I have order from yarn paradise and love their yarn. They will send you sale e-mails every week if you get on their mailing list.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

If we all read our lables, I suspect we would be surprised to see where some of the yarn comes from. Right now I am finishing up an old project using Caron, SPA. It has since been discontinued by Caron, I think they do have somethng similar now, but it was made in TURKEY. Surprise! You just don't think of a brand name like Caron having any yarn from Turkey.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

www.yarnparadise.com i order from here once a month i love it ....so much to choose from


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you Ladies very much, I looked at yarnparadise.com and also knitpicks as well.

Thanks for your help. I never order online, so I knew
nothing.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

DeeDeeJenks said:


> How do you order yarn from Turkey??
> I would love to see some of the yarns.
> 
> Thank you..


yarn paradise and ice yarns have the same stock.
Sites very slow to load but beautiful tempting stuff.

Nice to work with as well.
Service fine, delivery good, charges by comparison with UK charges for postage, very reasonable

eg: pack of 4 X 100g balls plus postage to UK about £12, or $20 give or take.

Madkiwi


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I do not know how to go about ordering yarn from Turkey. I saw several yarn auctions on yarn made in Turkey on EBay ...
Did you know that Wool-ease comes from Turkey? Had no idea... just found out!!



DeeDeeJenks said:


> How do you order yarn from Turkey??
> I would love to see some of the yarns.
> 
> Thank you..


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes... while I was on EBay, they had some yarn from Bernat, made in Turkey!!! Surprise!



Linda6885 said:


> If we all read our lables, I suspect we would be surprised to see where some of the yarn comes from. Right now I am finishing up an old project using Caron, SPA. It has since been discontinued by Caron, I think they do have somethng similar now, but it was made in TURKEY. Surprise! You just don't think of a brand name like Caron having any yarn from Turkey.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Why Turkey in particular?


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I order Ice yarns regularly through eBay and am pleased with the prices and the service. I just enter Ice Yarn into the search field and go from there. When you are going down the listings, be sure each one says "from Turkey" because so many people are buying their yarns and reselling them that you have to be sure you are going direct to the source.

Ice Yarns and Paradise Yarns are one and the same dealer. They do have a direct site; but, unless you are buying one of their ultra-special closeouts at a few cents a ball/unit, the prices figure out the same after the shipping is added. On one site the yarn is a little cheaper, on another the shipping is cheaper, but the result is the same.

I prefer to use the eBay site because of the added insurance/assurance the eBay regulations add to the mix, which give me just a little more confidence in the system. I try to order as much at one time as I can afford because of the saving in shipping on each added unit.

The yarns ordered through eBay arrive in three days, always.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Peggy Beryl said:


> I order Ice yarns regularly through eBay and am pleased with the prices and the service. I just enter Ice Yarn into the search field and go from there. When you are going down the listings, be sure each one says "from Turkey" because so many people are buying their yarns and reselling them that you have to be sure you are going direct to the source.
> 
> Ice Yarns and Paradise Yarns are one and the same dealer. They do have a direct site; but, unless you are buying one of their ultra-special closeouts at a few cents a ball/unit, the prices figure out the same after the shipping is added. On one site the yarn is a little cheaper, on another the shipping is cheaper, but the result is the same.
> 
> ...


I was going to post just about the same things.
I have only great experience with paradise yarns. Fast reply, fast shipping-they do combine it if you ask.
I do preffer ebay for the same resons listed.
I did order several times without any glitch.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> I order Ice yarns regularly through eBay and am pleased with the prices and the service. I just enter Ice Yarn into the search field and go from there. When you are going down the listings, be sure each one says "from Turkey" because so many people are buying their yarns and reselling them that you have to be sure you are going direct to the source.
> 
> Ice Yarns and Paradise Yarns are one and the same dealer. They do have a direct site; but, unless you are buying one of their ultra-special closeouts at a few cents a ball/unit, the prices figure out the same after the shipping is added. On one site the yarn is a little cheaper, on another the shipping is cheaper, but the result is the same.
> 
> ...


if you use paypal you have the same protection ice yarns lets you pay with CC or paypal.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I use lots of Turkish yarn and I have always been very satisfied with it. They also have yarns that the US just does not have a comparison to. I love Big Lots yarns for lots of my baby things for charity because they sell at $1.00-$2.00 per skein and they are Turkish yarns.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

DonnieK said:


> I use lots of Turkish yarn and I have always been very satisfied with it. They also have yarns that the US just does not have a comparison to. I love Big Lots yarns for lots of my baby things for charity because they sell at $1.00-$2.00 per skein and they are Turkish yarns.


Thank you DonnieK, I forgot about Big Lots, and there are a couple
close to me.

Take care and have a Blessed Day,
May God be with you.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

grandmasheryl said:


> if you use paypal you have the same protection ice yarns lets you pay with CC or paypal.


There are additional protections from using eBay just from the requirements placed upon all who agree to sell through their market. Having to abide by the seller's requirements gives the buyer certain protections you do not get on the open market.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Peggy Beryl said:


> There are additional protections from using eBay just from the requirements placed upon all who agree to sell through their market. Having to abide by the seller's requirements gives the buyer certain protections you do not get on the open market.


Thank you, I don't use Credit cards, and I don't by online if I 
don't have to. If I do, I get prepaid cards.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

DeeDeeJenks said:


> Thank you, I don't use Credit cards, and I don't by online if I
> don't have to. If I do, I get prepaid cards.


This site has a video review of Ice Yarns that are from Turkey.
http://www.laylock.org/reviews/

As to credit card issues...recently my credit union alerted me to several attempts at fraudulent purchases on two of my cards. One was a debit card and the other was a prepaid card. Had to get new cards and it was a hassle and the 2nd time it has happened. The only place that had both numbers was Pay Pal. A friend told me that Pay Pal had a security breach awhile back, so now I avoid Pay Pal. Pay Pal may be secure for the seller, but not necessarily for the buyer...so I rarely buy online anymore, but if I do, I use only my prepaid card. Most businesses have a toll free number and I prefer to order by phone.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yarn Paradise has yarns made in Turkey. They are lovely.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

I am knitting with turkish wool. The brand name is King Cole Twist Aran. I got mine from my wool shop.


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

Sirdar yarn is made in Turkey, have ordered from Yarn Paradise, even with the postage its still cheaper and the delivery is quicker than Royal Mail whose prices are disgusting with poor delivery- my rant for the day but sadly true. Betty.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

I am sorry I put you wrong before the King Cole Twist Aran is made under Licence in Turkey for King Cole in UK.
Has a Website www,kingcole.co.uk


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

To anyone who is going to Turkey on holiday if you are going to or near Marmaris there is a fantastic wool shop there, it's paradise, could spend all day there, but unfortunately my friend and DH do not knit. Also he dosent do mail order but speaks English. One of my holiday highlights. Betty.


----------



## PatVH (Oct 1, 2013)

I use "I Love This Yarn" worsted from Hobby Lobby. It is from Turkey and only at Hobby Lobby. It is soft, but not too soft. I wait to see when it will be on sale. If it is on sale in the stores, it is also on sale online.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have ordered from Yarn Paradise before and very pleased.
Recently I was looking for DK weight yarn on Yarn Paradise site and found it difficult to find by weight. Does anyone have any input on how to narrow your search?


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

The Hobby Lobby yarn * I Love This Yarn" is from Turkey and it is very nice yarn, Also I bought some various types of cotton yarns from Deramores and it also is made it Turkey. Locally and for the price I would go with I love this yarn if you are looking for less expensive and good yarn.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Katsch said:


> I have ordered from Yarn Paradise before and very pleased.
> Recently I was looking for DK weight yarn on Yarn Paradise site and found it difficult to find by weight. Does anyone have any input on how to narrow your search?


right at the right top of the page it says shop by: press that button and it goes by needle size..weight (2ply, 3ply ect...)also fiber..everything you need to find what you want...thats at www.yarnparadise.com


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> right at the right top of the page it says shop by: press that button and it goes by needle size..weight (2ply, 3ply ect...)also fiber..everything you need to find what you want...thats at www.yarnparadise.com


Thank you.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Already mentioned that some yarns are made in Turkey, according to the labels.

Personally, I wouldn't order directly from Turkey -- if for no other reason than the cost of the shipping.

But to each her own.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have found even with the high shipping cost it is still cheaper and faster than wal-mart or joann's my orders almost always even out to less than $3.00 for a 100 gr.skien


----------



## mkrott (Feb 18, 2014)

Yarn Paradise is so easy to order and super fast. I'm in Missouri and on the same day, a Sunday, placed an order from Yarn Paradise and a store in Illinois. I ordered the same type of yarn, just in different colors, the Turkey yarn arrived on Wednesday and the IL yarn arrived the following Monday. Ask me how that happens when the ship date was the same for both, LOL!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

DeeDeeJenks said:


> How do you order yarn from Turkey??
> I would love to see some of the yarns.
> 
> Thank you..


Two yarns from turkey that I have knitted with and purchased are
Debbie Macomber yarn
Magic wool yarn 
I purchased them at Tuesday morning and my LYS.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

mkrott said:


> Yarn Paradise is so easy to order and super fast. I'm in Missouri and on the same day, a Sunday, placed an order from Yarn Paradise and a store in Illinois. I ordered the same type of yarn, just in different colors, the Turkey yarn arrived on Wednesday and the IL yarn arrived the following Monday. Ask me how that happens when the ship date was the same for both, LOL!


our US mail is sent by snails. if i send a card to my grands on the other side of city and it takes ONE week. if i drive there, it takes 15 min and some gas. it goes from Chicopee,Ma.,down to Hartford,Conn(1 hr drive),back to Chicopee post office,1 week. go figure??? it has to go from the regional P.O., to the main P.O.,back to the regional. (town or city) :XD: :-( :evil:


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

My local yarn shop carries a wide variety of yarns from Turkey -- and from France, and from Peru, and from Chile. I enjoy them all!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

It is a great site,I found it very user friendly well organised and interesting. Very good photographs of yarn and comparison shots of needle size to yarn. I purchased using Paypal.


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

I have ordered yarn from Turkey a couple of times. Very good yarn and very fast delivery. Faster than some places in US. I used ICE


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Look at the labels in your stash or in a store. Chances are that most come from Turkey, certainly in most of the big box stores. Yarn Paradise: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/ is the most popular one here. They have detailed descriptions of the yarn content (don't go by the name!) and some places in the US even have their Ice Yarns in stock. It's very easy to order from them and the yarn will arrive before you find your needles


DeeDeeJenks said:


> How do you order yarn from Turkey??
> I would love to see some of the yarns.
> 
> Thank you..


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Try going to Shop By on tool bar and then on the right it says by thickness- they call it number 3
don't know if this link will work or not-

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/yarn/q.59-113


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

I bought yarn recently from my local Joann fabrics store. It is their brand "Sincerely" by Pearl Essence. I found it very good to work with when making afghans. It does not split, its soft and very consistent quality.


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

sorry the other lady was too quick for me-lol- oh well now u have the info twice


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

concl8ve said:


> I bought yarn recently from my local Joann fabrics store. It is their brand "Sincerely" by Pearl Essence. I found it very good to work with when making afghans. It does not split, its soft and very consistent quality.


Almost forgot! It is made in Turkey.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

If you have a Tuesday Mornings close to you, they sometimes have yarns from Turkey. I have several in my stash from there.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Like many others I have purchased yarn from www.yarn-paradise.com. If you shop their on Tuesday there Garage Sale is in effect and some of the yarn is cheaper still.
For example, I have Debbie Bliss Donegal tweed in the red color tones. I paid $5.99 on sale at my LYS. In May on a Tuesday, I purchased a look-alike from Ice yard,grape color tones. They sent 8 skeins for $8.99. The shipping was just over $6.00; no sales tax. The label did not say Debbie Bliss; but when the red and grape skeins were held next to each other, they looked the same to us.
They have great end of season sales on Tuesday. The May sale had winter wool. I expect to buy cotton and lace weight yarns later this month and in Sept.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Search on "Ice Yarns."

Hazel


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

DeeDeeJenks said:


> How do you order yarn from Turkey??
> I would love to see some of the yarns.
> 
> Thank you..


Premier yarns come from Turkey. Just go to www. premieryarns.com.


----------



## camgrafx (Oct 11, 2013)

Linda6885 is correct. Many of the major name brand yarn companies use Turkish manufacturers and state so on their labels when appropriate.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

madkiwi said:


> yarn paradise and ice yarns have the same stock.
> Sites very slow to load but beautiful tempting stuff.
> 
> Nice to work with as well.
> ...


I'm curious about why the sites are slow to load for you. I've never had that problem.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Viwstitcher said:


> Why Turkey in particular?


Just that I've seen a lot of you using Turkish yarn, and 
some commented how nice it was.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

deeknittingclick said:


> I am knitting with turkish wool. The brand name is King Cole Twist Aran. I got mine from my wool shop.


My local LYS is Walmart not a good choice.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

laceluvr said:


> This site has a video review of Ice Yarns that are from Turkey.
> http://www.laylock.org/reviews/
> 
> As to credit card issues...recently my credit union alerted me to several attempts at fraudulent purchases on two of my cards. One was a debit card and the other was a prepaid card. Had to get new cards and it was a hassle and the 2nd time it has happened. The only place that had both numbers was Pay Pal. A friend told me that Pay Pal had a security breach awhile back, so now I avoid Pay Pal. Pay Pal may be secure for the seller, but not necessarily for the buyer...so I rarely buy online anymore, but if I do, I use only my prepaid card. Most businesses have a toll free number and I prefer to order by phone.


Thank you I'll check it out.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

dylansnana said:


> The Hobby Lobby yarn * I Love This Yarn" is from Turkey and it is very nice yarn, Also I bought some various types of cotton yarns from Deramores and it also is made it Turkey. Locally and for the price I would go with I love this yarn if you are looking for less expensive and good yarn.


Thank you, I also forgot about this one, we all need direction
sometimes I guess.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Satisfied. Make sure you deal directly with Turkey not middle-men in States. Give it a try and see if you like it.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you all again, you've been a great help.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I must be fortunate I have had my ebay account and paypal account since 1999 never had a problem with fraud and I have done over a thousand transactions through paypal both buying and selling.
Ebays protection refers you to their dispute resolution, then on to paypals file a complaint, then open a dispute the seller has x number of days to respond.It is paypal that refunds your money not ebay.
In a nutshell it still comes down to paypal protection.
I have had NO problems but some I know through another site have been the victim of both fraudlent sellers and buyers.
My son buys from aliexpress a lot ,and he uses prepaid cards and his regular card he also has experience no problems as your card is not charged until you respond that you have received your items in good order then and only then is the money released to the vendor.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

you would be surprised how many yarns are made in Turkey. Never had a poblem using any of them.


----------



## knitneedle (Mar 20, 2014)

DeeDeeJenks said:


> How do you order yarn from Turkey??
> I would love to see some of the yarns.
> 
> Thank you..


Hobby Lobby carries some Turkish yarns.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Many yarn from Turkey. Which means toooo much out-sourcing for me. I attempt to stay with yarns made in the USA even if they are a few dollars more.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like to go to the source and pay the people who do the work. Gives them a chance to make a living and saves me some money. I also treat myself now and then. Works for me.

But, back to your question. I have ordered yarn from Yarn Paradise in Turkey and been satisfied. Speedy, good customer service, and very fair prices including shipping.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I am also knitting with lots of different yarn brands made in turkey, sold in the USA!!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

marimom said:


> Many yarn from Turkey. Which means toooo much out-sourcing for me. I attempt to stay with yarns made in the USA even if they are a few dollars more.


What yarns are still made in the USA other than Brown Sheep in Nebraska? Most "American" yarns I look at in my LYS store have switched to having their yarns manufactured in Turkey.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

There are quite a few brands made in Turkey, and all the yarns made there that I have are very nice. They also make nice flannel sheets. some of Eddie Bauer flannel sheets were made in Turkey. Sometimes I wonder how many factories there are, and might some brands be the exact same yarns as other brands made there.???


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

Hobby Lobby


----------



## Sharyn7245 (Jul 9, 2011)

I often order from Yarn Paradise and love it but I recently bought some dk yarn from the Spinrite E-tent sale. It is all Bernat yarn but the label says it is made in Turkey.


----------



## ckg1153 (Jul 27, 2011)

I often order from ICE YARNS and recently bought cotton and bamboo yarn to make a sweater. ICE doesn't put washing instructions on their yarns so does anyone know if cotton and bamboo have to be hand washed and lain out flat to dry. It does seem to stretch some but I love the feel and look. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

What's your definition of a few? Many of them are way overpriced and a lot of us are on a very tight budget. I have also bought yarn that was supposedly made in the USA only to find that it was dyed here on yarn sourced from China. Even Red Heart and Lion Brand makes their better yarns abroad. It is a shame but inevitable that the yarn industry in the USA (and most of the developed countries) has almost disappeared. Perhaps if people had been prepared to pay a bit more initially, it would have survived and wouldn't have been as expensive as now. I buy beautiful Australian merino yarn that is spun in China, so at least it is keeping the sheep in Oz


marimom said:


> Many yarn from Turkey. Which means toooo much out-sourcing for me. I attempt to stay with yarns made in the USA even if they are a few dollars more.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-147226-2.html for discussion on this. They do have international laundry symbols on their labels. http://www.textileaffairs.com/c-common.htm
If there is a hand in a bucket symbol, it means hand-wash. I wash bamboo and cotton in a machine and dry it flat and have no problems. Cotton based yarns can sometimes be a bit hard, so a very quick tumble in the dryer can soften them. I would certainly dry a sweater in this combination flat because bamboo has no memory, so it won't reshape itself. Cotton can become ms-shapen too!


ckg1153 said:


> I often order from ICE YARNS and recently bought cotton and bamboo yarn to make a sweater. ICE doesn't put washing instructions on their yarns so does anyone know if cotton and bamboo have to be hand washed and lain out flat to dry. It does seem to stretch some but I love the feel and look. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

DeeDeeJenks said:


> How do you order yarn from Turkey??
> I would love to see some of the yarns.
> 
> Thank you..


http://www.yarnparadise.com

The shipping is steep, but the prices are low, so it evens out.
I have liked all most everything I have purchased from them.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

bobctwn65 said:


> www.yarnparadise.com i order from here once a month i love it ....so much to choose from


Just went to yarnparadise.com. Note says they closed in November 2013. Can you still order from them?


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

marimom said:


> Many yarn from Turkey. Which means toooo much out-sourcing for me. I attempt to stay with yarns made in the USA even if they are a few dollars more.


Most of the time I do to, but I can't always get what I want or like.

I prefer Made in the USA.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

That refers to one on the east coast USA....no connection. I think the owner retired because of family ill-health. This is the one you want:http://www.yarn-paradise.com/


Sandy4cats said:


> Just went to yarnparadise.com. Note says they closed in November 2013. Can you still order from them?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sandy4cats said:


> Just went to yarnparadise.com. Note says they closed in November 2013. Can you still order from them?


That was another organization by the same name in North Carolina that went out of business, not the one in Turkey. You want www.Yarn-Paradise.com.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

Celt Knitter said:


> That refers to one on the east coast USA....no connection. I think the owner retired because of family ill-health. This is the one you want:http://www.yarn-paradise.com/


Ahhhh! Thank you, Celt Knitter! Just needed that pesky little hyphen in there.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

1/3rd or more of my stash is from Turkey & I've had no problems with Turkish yarns.

Being retired, I have the time to comparison shop online. I note what I want & wait. I can usually get it marked down. My best buy at Paradise Yarns was a blue & white chenille-like, very soft yarn at 25 cents each. Weeks later I saw it again at 10 cents each-bought their last 10. I've made a prayer shawl with it and there's enough to make 2-3 more. 

Finally, I once had a Turkish neighbor who did beautiful needlework and sewing. Once past the language barrier, she told me that sewing and needlework have been the main source of income for women for centuries... often made at home. Consider prayer rugs & Persian carpets, Turkey has made and improved thread and yarn for years. I expect quality & have never been disappointed.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Jerseyfarmor said:


> You find that yarn at yarn paradise.com. They. have a lot of different yarns. I have ordered from there a few times and so far have been satisfied with the yarns.


Ice Yarns


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

conig said:


> 1/3rd or more of my stash is from Turkey & I've had no problems with Turkish yarns.
> 
> Being retired, I have the time to comparison shop online. I note what I want & wait. I can usually get it marked down. My best buy at Paradise Yarns was a blue & white chenille-like, very soft yarn at 25 cents each. Weeks later I saw it again at 10 cents each-bought their last 10. I've made a prayer shawl with it and there's enough to make 2-3 more.
> 
> Finally, I once had a Turkish neighbor who did beautiful needlework and sewing. Once past the language barrier, she told me that sewing and needlework have been the main source of income for women for centuries... often made at home. Consider prayer rugs & Persian carpets, Turkey has made and improved thread and yarn for years. I expect quality & have never been disappointed.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please note. This was a reseller in NC. Out of business for now.



Patty Sutter said:


> http://www.yarnparadise.com
> 
> The shipping is steep, but the prices are low, so it evens out.
> I have liked all most everything I have purchased from them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please note. This is the company in Turkey. A+ in everything.



Celt Knitter said:


> That refers to one on the east coast USA....no connection. I think the owner retired because of family ill-health. This is the one you want:http://www.yarn-paradise.com/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've seen other names, Kukla for one. All from Turkey.



rujam said:


> Ice Yarns


----------



## ckg1153 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you so much. I didn't know what the symbols meant.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

It's not only yarn but bed sheets, towels, etc. are made from fine cotton that comes from Turkey.


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

I set up a separate account for online purchasing through paypal. I never keep more than $100 there and if I plan on anything bigger i put the money in first. Fiigure the most they can get is the $100.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was cautious when first purchasing, preferring credit card protection. No need whatsoever to fear using them.



dylansnana said:


> I set up a separate account for online purchasing through paypal. I never keep more than $100 there and if I plan on anything bigger i put the money in first. Fiigure the most they can get is the $100.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Or you can go onto ebay:
yarn_paradise
It costs about $7.99 for the first 4 skein bundle and appr. $3.80 for each other 4 skein bundle you purchase...so to save money on S&H order what you think you will use over time for the reduced rate of S&H on subsequent 4 packs..


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

OH---and BTW...the shipping is within 4-5 days...never seen anything like it!!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Ordered my last lot from Yarn Paradise on a Saturday afternoon and it was with me Monday lunchtime. I ordered from Joann's and received 15 days later. Ordered my LYS in July; it arrived the following January. The other downside if I want something locally, beyond Red Heart or Caron big skeins/balls, they rarely have enough of anything for a decent sweater or cardigan. My LYS is upmarket and very "uppity," has lots of different yarns, but often not enough of one type.


Catladysher said:


> OH---and BTW...the shipping is within 4-5 days...never seen anything like it!!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, I was interested in it,too, but then I *think* you have to pay customs if you order directly.


----------



## Sharyn7245 (Jul 9, 2011)

I've never had to pay customs on any yarn from yarn paradise


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I bought from Turkey and I did not have to pay customs...It was delivered by DSL Global mail and very quickly...


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

no customs here


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Sharyn7245 said:


> I've never had to pay customs on any yarn from yarn paradise


Neither have I and I'm in Australia.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> It is a great site,I found it very user friendly well organised and interesting. Very good photographs of yarn and comparison shots of needle size to yarn. I purchased using Paypal.


Just an update. Ordered on the 17th and a parcel was waiting for me when I got home today, the 22nd. That's Turkey to the UK. Very impressed, no import tax.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

so excited my order is coming monday...I got 64 skiens of yarn for $1.59 a skien that includes shipping...love that place I am sharing with a couple of friends..and my sis


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I love the yarns fromTurkey!


----------

